# kata training: gojushiho-sho



## yamaarashi (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all, 
we practice karate in Italy (shotokan school). We just started to record kata  trainings in our dojo to share with other schools and to exchange  feedback and comments 

Here is one of the first videos, Gojushiho-sho:

http://youtu.be/U3_GRUEkDsI 


...feel free to comment, especially about positions, kime, rhythm.  

does anyone also share videos? 

oss 

------------------------------------ 
http://www.youtube.com/user/YamaArashiKarate4lov


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2012)

You linked a kata to Bassai Sho, not Gojushiho Sho.  

Still, the three folks in the video all have solid fundamental technique when it comes to stance work.  The ko-kutsu dachi (back stance) all shows good weight distribution, and proper tension on the back leg.  They would do well in team competition, for certain.  


As for the Gojushiho Sho kata listed here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3_GRUEkDsI&feature=relmfu

Again, a pretty good performance.  

My suggestions are the following: 

1) You may be able to benefit from more hip twist in your techniques.  Look at the knot of your belt, and see where it's pointing, instead of using the upper body, since the shoulders should be in sync with the hip as well.  Less upper body, and more lower body emphasis this way.  You'll be generating more power, with less effort, and the kata won't look strained at all.  

I'm not saying that your kata is strained, or that it's too rigid; it's just that by using the lower body more, and de-emphasizing the upper body, you'll look a lot smoother, and this will really help when it comes to competition, since Gojushiho Sho is a very popular kata for black belt competition. 


2) You may want to synchronize your hip and hand together, that both should stop moving at the same time.  Right now, they look a bit off-sync.


----------



## yamaarashi (Jun 6, 2012)

Grenadier,
you are right about the link!

Thanks for your valuable comments


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Jul 5, 2012)

Very technically sound kata. The stances are flawless, but what's missing is adding a bit more explosion on kiai. That help out a lot in tournaments.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice!  FYI, the guy in front needs a gi top that fits him.  Thing hangs to his knees.  Sorry, couldn't help noticing.  Nice kata though.  Very clean, very precise.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 5, 2012)

Pretty much the way I know it for NCK.  Well done!


----------

